# Powerspray Bottle for ONR Prespray



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Got my eye on this for ONR pre spray.
Anyone used one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elite-Pro...-1-Litre-/261392762204?_trksid=p2054897.l5664

On another note, how long do you leave the ONR to dwell?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I used ONR through a Mesto yesterday thinking it will foam a little at least but it didn't.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Probably better off with a 1.5L pump sprayer mate, I use a cheap thing from B&Q. 

Usually leave it for 5 mins ish although longer in winter and less in summer :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheap pump sprayer and 5 min dwell.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

mattyh2013 said:


> Got my eye on this for ONR pre spray.
> Anyone used one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elite-Pro...-1-Litre-/261392762204?_trksid=p2054897.l5664
> ...


If you're buying that one, just buy it direct from Elite, rather than their eBay store.

1.5L pump sprayer is easier on the hands though. I recently bought one, from Elite, but have previously used a B&Q jobby. I think the brand was Verve and worked just as well and has lasted me for a good few years of use


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I use the 500ml version, more than enough


----------

